
The 17 equations that changed the course of history - tosh
http://www.businessinsider.com/17-equations-that-changed-the-world-2014-3
======
guitarbill
I'm not sure how good this list is, the book probably has more detail. For
example, the second law of thermodynamics was probably included because it
most concisely describes entropy, but an understanding of thermodynamics
wasn't too important for e.g. the industrial revolution.

Indeed, thermodynamics is probably less important that statistical mechanics,
especially Boltzmann's entropy formula (which directly leads to e.g. the third
law). The formula, which is also carved on his grave, relates the macroscopic
and microscopic. This is vital for modern science. Indeed, Boltzmann's work
also provided Max Planck with the beginnings of quantum mechanics. If we could
preserve only one formula, it would hopefully be "S=k*ln(W)".

------
olliej
I like that it lists newton as the sole inventor of calculus but then uses
leibniz’s notation.

That said - can any (maybe mech only?) engineers explain their field’s
preference for Newton’s notation?

~~~
kurthr
Usually dot notation is used for time derivatives, while Leibniz's prime and
d/dx operator notation is used for most other things.

~~~
olliej
Ah so it’s mostly due to engineering being interested in specifically the
change in values over real world time, rather than conceptual time, or just
not time at all?

(Excuse my phrasing. English is totally my first language I’m just bad at it
:D )

